# Pond water dechlorinator V aquarium dechlorinator?



## Nick_593 (3 Nov 2014)

Is pond water dechlorinator suitable for the aquarium? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Nov 2014)

I use blagdon fresh start, it is a pond dechlorinator and I've never had issues.

Pros: Much cheaper

Cons: None as far as I am aware...


----------



## dw1305 (3 Nov 2014)

Hi all,





Nick_593 said:


> Is pond water dechlorinator suitable for the aquarium?


Yes. 





Nick_593 said:


> What are the pros and cons?


 the aren't any cons., the pro is that it is much cheaper.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Easystreet (3 Nov 2014)

I've used pond dechlorinator for years. No problems.


----------



## ian_m (3 Nov 2014)

Or use sodium thiosulphate (search Ebay) 1Kg for about £6 will dechlorinate 100,000 litres of tap water.


----------



## GlassWalker (3 Nov 2014)

I think in general pond versions of products are either bigger and/or stronger than the aquarium equivalents, so usually end up being better value. The only problem you might run against is the doses might become so small as to be difficult to measure out. I find 1ml syringes to be very useful in that respect. Cheap off ebay.


----------



## martinmjr62 (3 Nov 2014)

Good to know as I've run out of prime but have got pond doctor dechlorinator for outside


----------

